
Lion is Apple Vista - apress
http://tinyapps.org/blog/mac/201107270700_lion_is_apple_vista.html
======
jacknagel
So the author has reached this conclusion after _several hours_ of using Lion?

~~~
wmf
That's OK, most people decided that Vista sucked before it was even released.

